# Travel Insurance



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

what good is it for me to get travel Insurance if it does not cover what I need? I am on medications that I take every day and if I move to India this insurance is not going to help with that...Even if I was just planning visiting it does not cover what I need so what good is it to me?:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## sastroke (Aug 17, 2015)

travel insurance in india is like almost useless... and for claiming that if anything happend is also a pain in you know where!!


----------

